# Biggest POS belt sander ever invented!



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

m1911 said:


> my PC compact belt sander is one of the handiest tools I've bought...


totally agreed. far more used than the bigger ones:thumbsup:


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

m1911 said:


> my PC compact belt sander is one of the handiest tools I've bought...


I had no luck with that model PC . I went through 3 in 1 day that I purchased from Lowes a couple years ago .Must of been a bad batch , my other PC's lasted 20 yrs and still going strong.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't stand the mini porter cable. It just doesn't have the balls to scribe. I will take an inline 3x21 any day over that.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> I can't stand the mini porter cable. It just doesn't have the balls to scribe. I will take an inline 3x21 any day over that.


wrong grit sandpaper / user error


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Since we are on the 3rd page it doesn't matter now, but I also knew it was DeWalt by reading the title.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

Porter Cable and Dewalt are both owned by Black & Decker.

My experience has been that no manufacturer makes the best or the worst of every type of tool. I'll keep the German tools out of it because I never have owned their stuff.

I prefer Milwaukee for reciprocating saws, PC for routers, Dewalt for saws, Bosch for drills, etc..


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've had a Makita for years. Great sander.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

m1911 said:


> wrong grit sandpaper / user error


Definitely not. Scribing 3/4" shelving on three sides in a closet is FAR faster with a good 3x21 then the mini porter cable.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting thread.

I'm certainly no Dewalt (The Yellow Black and Decker, or should I type Stanley .... as they're now the guys) fan. However, I have a few Dewalt tools that are the best at what I've tried.

But, on to the subject of this belt sander ....

Interesting.

Have you ever noticed that there's always some factory lemon amongst the best of machinery ... tools, cars, trucks, etc.? I mean, the finest built, but there's one in a million that's a real POS?

This sander must be the opposite.

I own it and cannot say enough good things about it. It works great!

It must be the opposite of the factory lemon ... the one POS out of a million diamonds.

Mine must be that one diamond in the midst of a million pieces of (and it ain't the pirates eight).

Lucky me.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lanya LaPunta said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I'm certainly no Dewalt (The Yellow Black and Decker, or should I type Stanley .... as they're now the guys) fan. However, I have a few Dewalt tools that are the best at what I've tried.
> 
> ...



you are lucky. The only times i seen good reviews is on tool review sites.


----------



## tntframing (Jun 7, 2014)

Like many have said, I've had my porter cable for 2 years great sander would get another one any time.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yup. That thing constantly shreds belts. I dread having to pull it off the shelf. Been planning on tossing it for a new one, but don't use it all that often so it gets forgotten until the next time I need it. Then I curse it, tell myself I'm getting a new one, then forget it for months until I need to use it again. It's a vicious cycle.....


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've had my Bosch belt sander for about 20 years, still works great, never had it serviced.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

How much do you want for it BCC?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol you would buy it. I would feel bad taking your money. Since this post I looked into others with this issue. Seems as if their dealers were swapping them out for PC versions even when way out of warranty. I called dewalt and they said no way would they do that and its the first time they have heard about an issue with that sander. I asked them why they discontinued it and they said they had no idea. Bunch of idiots work there.


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol you would buy it. I would feel bad taking your money. Since this post I looked into others with this issue. Seems as if their dealers were swapping them out for PC versions even when way out of warranty. I called dewalt and they said no way would they do that and its the first time they have heard about an issue with that sander. I asked them why they discontinued it and they said they had no idea. Bunch of idiots work there.


Well if its between shooting you some $$ for it on the cheap, or you throwing it away.. I like a project. 

Let me know, I might bite


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a ten year old one packed away in a "useless POS tool" box somewhere also. Worked good for about ten minutes and shredded belts ever since. Went a few rounds with the Dewalt "repair" center over it and gave up. The entire Indianapolis "repair" center could really be filed under "useless tool" for that matter.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I've had the Makita for ? gotta be pushing 15 or more years. Darned thing won't die. I don't need it much but when I do, it just starts and works all day long.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the same POS, thought it was just me or bad belts. Needed a belt sander bad, bought a "cheap" one from HF. Works great no problems.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I have one those, its up top with the worst tools I've bought.

It was fairly reliable, tracked ok, never shredded belts. But cumbersome, ugly,poorly designed. In a way I purposely killed it sanding some 3x12 cedar. It got so hot so quick I couldn't help but just finish it off.

I now have a bosch. It isn't a real beast of a sander, but it makes up for it in functionality. And yes, apparently thats a word.


----------

